# Enthusiast vs. Track



## hard_charger (Jun 3, 2002)

I'm considering a 350Z (2007) and looking for opinion/input on trim levels. I know what the differences are between the Enthusiast and Track models, but is the extra green -- about $5,000 -- worth the extra bits?

Regardless of what car I end up buying, I plan to keep it for a long time (eight years). Will I be kicking myself later down the line if I go with the Enthusiast trim?

Thanks in advance for your two cents.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

the Brembos are the only good part to the track model. VDC is invasive and a general PITA when trying to get around it for spirited driving.

I have an enthusiast and love it. I can turn TCS off any time for some smokey acceleration and great twisties.

Spend that extra cash on good aftermarket brakes and the other differences are negligent


----------

